# Changing REAR brake pads



## managerz (Nov 17, 2014)

I have bought the piston pusher tool now, a kit with several diffrent sizes and positions, cost about 50 dollars.

Now that I have changed my old break pads, and pushed the piston all the way back using the tool, and then assembled my rear caliper and put the wheel on again, what should I do when I step into the car?
Should I start it and push the pedal down several times until the piston gets set back, or should I crank the parking brake until it gets tight, thus pushing the piston back, and then pressing pedal? What is the correct procedure to move the piston to the proper position?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

managerz said:


> I have bought the piston pusher tool now, a kit with several diffrent sizes and positions, cost about 50 dollars.
> 
> Now that I have changed my old break pads, and pushed the piston all the way back using the tool, and then assembled my rear caliper and put the wheel on again, what should I do when I step into the car?
> Should I start it and push the pedal down several times until the piston gets set back, or should I crank the parking brake until it gets tight, thus pushing the piston back, and then pressing pedal? What is the correct procedure to move the piston to the proper position?


This is from your own post?

_"Do not try to press the piston in.....it will shear the internal adjuster threads......repeating, the rear pistons screw back in using the tool.
Reasembly is just that but before you step on the brakes, apply/release the handbrake several times....initially there will be no resistance at the handle.
With each handle pump you are turning the internal piston screw outwards, adjusting the rear brakes.
Once the handle has resistance at about the half travel point and tightens no further it can be assumed the brakes are adjusted.
Now you can start the engine and apply the pedal a few times.....should be back to normal."_


----------



## managerz (Nov 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> This is from your own post?
> 
> _"Do not try to press the piston in.....it will shear the internal adjuster threads......repeating, the rear pistons screw back in using the tool.
> Reasembly is just that but before you step on the brakes, apply/release the handbrake several times....initially there will be no resistance at the handle.
> ...


Yes, I found that from another thread here in this forum. But from all the other information I have found and all the other videos I looked at, everyone keeps saying that you should use the brake pedal to set the piston back to its proper position.


----------

